# Folgers coffee can hanging tank



## ejoel (Oct 25, 2011)

hey check out this Folgers hanging tank , LOL i sacrificed 2 old 1950s coffee cans . there was actually a date on them one was 1952 and the other 1959 . amazing   , anyway time to ride enjoy the pics


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 25, 2011)

That's creative! Very cool


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool, just saved yourself a hundie clams.....


----------



## J.C. (Oct 25, 2011)

*Yum*

*Mmmmmmmm, coffee*


----------



## frogger1903 (Oct 25, 2011)

A Mountain Grown Bike !


----------



## videoranger (Oct 26, 2011)

That is ratastic! I would be careful were I parked it; Juan Valdez might try to take off with it and ride over to see Mrs Olsen. That bike deserves to have a picture posted at the Rat Rod Bikes forum also.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2011)

THAT deserves a Folgers headbadge...  The elusive Arnold Schwinn Folgers badged cycle, only one known to exist!!!


----------



## ejoel (Oct 26, 2011)

greetings , thought i would respond before heading for the job .thanks all for the reply's  ,need to check out this rat bike forum ,LOL  thanks again Joe


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2011)

*Folgers Can Tank*

I would buy a tank like that for my bike -- it's good 'til the last drop 

If you decide to make another let me know -- ride vintage


----------



## mikkosixx (Nov 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

